# "Good Doctor" List



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The CF-Alliance offers free Patient-Recommended Good Doctor Lists for the USA, Canada and the UK. If you know a good ME, CFS, FM doctor or clinic please let us know and we'll add your recommendation to our current list. *REMEMBER, YOUR RECOMMENDATION COULD HELP SOMEONE SUFFERING TO FIND THE MEDICAL HELP THEY NEED.* You can make a difference in someone else's life. To recommend a good ME, CFS or FM doctor or to request a Patient-Recommended Good Doctor List, please mail or email the CF-Alliance with your name and USA state or country (if outside of the USA). *EMAIL your doctor recommendation or request to: <cf_alliance###yahoo.com> *MAIL your doctor recommendation or request to: CFA PO Box 9204 Bardonia, NY 10954 USA *For more details: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/id22.html CF-Alliance offers the following CFS/ME/FM services FREE of charge worldwide: Info Website, Pen Pal Program, Newsletter, Patient-Recommended Good Doctor List, and Free Health Book Events. For more details, visit us: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/


----------

